# Arnie and Amadeus



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I think this raises more questions than it answers:

*http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...-and-schnitzel/2011/06/21/AGaPpAeH_story.html*


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The article is 99.44% People Mag style bs, and no more than .01% Mozart.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Hilltroll72 said:


> The article is 99.44% People Mag style bs, and no more than .01% Mozart.


It confirms what we all knew. Mozart fans like ''a juicy wiener schnitzel''.

I was expecting this thread to be about the other Arnie (Schoenberg) and was ready for another atonality overspill.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Argus said:


> I was expecting this thread to be about the other Arnie (Schoenberg) and was ready for another atonality overspill.


Well, we can let the thread degenerate into a Schoenberg argument if you like. :devil:

This story, such as it is, has cropped up on a number of websites, often with readers' comments at the end, but nobody seems to ask the obvious: don't people in California have access to Mozart's music?


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Fsharpmajor said:


> This story, such as it is, has cropped up on a number of websites, often with readers' comments at the end, but nobody seems to ask the obvious: don't people in California have access to Mozart's music?


We do, but in this particular Mozart lover's view - not nearly enough. Although I might say the same for Austria as well.


----------

